# New Jersey Transit questions



## Steve4031 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ill be going to NYC on the weekend of 2/15 to 2/18 and may be using different combinations of NJT.

I will be staying at the Hilton Newark penn station. My first question is: Where is the Newark light rail station? I stayed in this area before, and don't recall ever seeing signs or evidence of the light rail.

How is the secacus junction station set up for the transfer when one is going from Newark Penn station to Hoboken and vice versa?

Is it faster to take the light rail over to Newark broad street and then go to hoboken?

If I only had time for a trip on one NJT line on the weekend, what is the most interesting line to take?

Thanks.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 28, 2008)

Steve4031 said:


> Ill be going to NYC on the weekend of 2/15 to 2/18 and may be using different combinations of NJT.
> 
> I will be staying at the Hilton Newark penn station. My first question is: Where is the Newark light rail station? I stayed in this area before, and don't recall ever seeing signs or evidence of the light rail.
> 
> ...


The subway runs out of Newark Penn, as does the Light Rail. As for why you didn't see it, its brand new as of '06.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I was last in the area in january of 2006. I take it the entrances will be marked, and it will be possible to find them from the main part of Newark Penn station.


----------



## NJCoastExp (Jan 28, 2008)

Steve

just do either part of Sunday itinerary from BARF 2008. And on weekends is faster (and also cheaper) to take PATH that NJT from NWK to HOB. If you take NJT you have min 30 minute wait at the JCT. And trains from Broad St run every 2, sometimes 3 hours.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 28, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > Ill be going to NYC on the weekend of 2/15 to 2/18 and may be using different combinations of NJT.
> ...


The subway is the light rail, both the original line and the new line use light rail cars. The PCC's having been retired for many years now. 

Steve, if you opt to ride the Newark City Subway to either destination, just look for the McDonalds in Newark's Penn Station. If you walk towards the McDonalds, you'll find that the stairs for the subway are just to the left of the McD's entrance. It is a nice little ride and you need a validated ticket to ride.

As Piotr noted the transfers at Secacus aren't geared for going to Hoboken. However if you ride the Subway to Broad Street station, you can catch a NJT commuter train direct to Hoboken. Note: Opting for PATH probably isn't that much faster, especially if you time things properly, since one has to transfer at Journal Sq to reach Hoboken.

I'd probably just check the schedules and coordinate your arrival at Broad St., so that you don't have to wait for too long. This way you'll get to ride the new LRT line, and see the ride into Hoboken. Most of the PATH ride will be underground. You can find the schedules here.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I was actually trying to get to hoboken so I could use a zip car to get to whole foods so Rosalyn could get her veggies, and then juice them. And in the process of doing this I was going to do some railroading. I noticed that there are several whole foods in Manhattan, but I thought it would be easier to use the car since we also had to find a place to get the veggies processed into juice. Whole foods does not do both. I will be doing research to find a place that does this, but if any of you know of a place that does this, it would be great.

Steve


----------



## jis (Feb 3, 2008)

AlanB said:


> The subway is the light rail, both the original line and the new line use light rail cars. The PCC's having been retired for many years now.
> Steve, if you opt to ride the Newark City Subway to either destination, just look for the McDonalds in Newark's Penn Station. If you walk towards the McDonalds, you'll find that the stairs for the subway are just to the left of the McD's entrance. It is a nice little ride and you need a validated ticket to ride.
> 
> As Piotr noted the transfers at Secacus aren't geared for going to Hoboken. However if you ride the Subway to Broad Street station, you can catch a NJT commuter train direct to Hoboken. Note: Opting for PATH probably isn't that much faster, especially if you time things properly, since one has to transfer at Journal Sq to reach Hoboken.


It is definitely a bad idea to try to connect through Secaucus to travel from Newark Penn to Hoboken unless you are specifically interested in getting the Secaucus experience. You will pay the fare for going to New York to take longer than every other way short of walking to make the journey.

On weekends there is NJT service directly from Newark Penn to Hoboken on the Raritan Valley Line every other hour, which should be your first preference if the timing works out well.

PATH service is most frequent and works out well too thought you have to change at Journal Square or Grove Street.

As has been mentioned there is service every two hours from Newark Broad Street to Hoboken on weekends that one can connect to using the Newark Light Rail line from Newark Penn Station to Newark Broad Street Station.


----------

